# Does the INTJ like me (ENFP)?! More than a nice guy?



## freshlysqueezedlemonade (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't know about you guys but I (ENFP) am *always* finding myself attracted to guys who end up being INTJs. I've read up on a whole bunch of forums that say this is pretty common and we're a pretty good match, so it's a-ok with me! My problem is that _I can't read INTJs_. *Background below, or if you'd rather skip it, could you just give me advice on if this INTJ guy is flirting/interested?!* roud:

I'm really into this guy who I guess you could say I've known for a while. We met 3 years ago ago at a mutual friend's Easter dinner, but I actually didn't remember meeting him!! When we met again at a conference the year after, I introduced myself and he pointed out that we already knew each other. I was so embarrassed!! After that, we didn't really talk a lot but this year he has been living with some friends of mine at a house where I hang out _a lot_. I've found that he's my perfect match, from passions in life to values, which are super important to both of us, to future life aspirations. Does it get more perfect than that?! 

He is also *so* helpful. I ask him for advice on stuff that he studies at school because we're in totally different departments, and he is always so full of resources! I asked him for help on a project once, and he emailed people he'd had classes with a long time ago to see if he could get their class notes, textbooks, and etc. to pass on to me. Even today, when I walked into the house he was studying at a table so I didn't want to bother him. He ran off for a while and came back with a book to lend me, which I didn't even remember asking for or asking about, although it was a topic we'd been talking about last week and he clearly thought that I remembered talking about this book. He's also _such_ a prankster! Sometimes he puts the most random objects into my bags, and then when I get home I find them and return the favor by pranking him back. Everybody calls him the robot because he's so hard to crack! He sent me an email recently with a silly joke question and I'm pretty sure my heart is about to explode because he's so ideal.

I can't tell if he's just being a nice guy, or if he's interested at all. Honestly, people are nice to me all the time and sometimes I have trouble telling... I think it's an ENFP thing!  I usually get along really well with people and they open up really quickly, but with him it's such a slow progression! People usually flirt out loud and I don't understand why I can't figure him out. He's so in control of himself, he even admitted to consciously controlling his body language whenever he can.

*What's his deal?!*


----------



## dotMute (Sep 27, 2011)

"Sometimes he puts the most random objects into my bags, and then when I get home I find them and return the favor by pranking him back."

As an INTJ id say this indicates he's into you.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't know. Why don't you ask him if he likes you? :laughing:


----------

